

Facebook is down. - kashif_hn

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F; is down.
======
nashe
Who cares?

------
matysanchez
Nope.

~~~
kashif_hn
Opening but unable to login...

~~~
psykovsky
Works fine here.

